# Blue vin plate r32 gtr r33 gtr r34 gtr



## JDMR33GTR (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys 

I found the guy can make our BLUE VIN (R32 GTR, R33 GTR, Early R34 GTR) plate as close as to the original one. 
The thickness of the plate, the color even the writing. 
I get him to make me one because my BLUE VIN plate was damaged due to the age. He also supplied me the 2 genuine nissan clips to hold the BLUE VIN plate to the car. 

Please PM me for his details 

Thank you


----------



## JDMR33GTR (Feb 7, 2017)

*The sample*

This is the sample of the BLUE VIN plate that he made.


----------



## JDMR33GTR (Feb 7, 2017)

*Another sample*

Another sample


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

interesting.

Is the person UK based and whats he charge?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I previously did similar and paid for all the art work in the UK (not to take credit away from the OP in any way - sorry if it reads that way!)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/354505-replacement-vin-plates-group-buy-2.html#post4033194

From memory it was around £100/VIN (3 supplied in each order) so if JDMR33GTR is cheaper, it's a bargain as there's nowhere cheaper!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

matt j said:


> I previously did similar and paid for all the art work in the UK (not to take credit away from the OP in any way - sorry if it reads that way!)
> 
> https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/354505-replacement-vin-plates-group-buy-2.html#post4033194
> 
> From memory it was around £100/VIN (3 supplied in each order) so if JDMR33GTR is cheaper, it's a bargain as there's nowhere cheaper!


Thanks for that

will see what price JDMR33GTR is getting

Matt did you have one done for yourself - if so any pictures?

Thanks


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

agent-x said:


> Matt did you have one done for yourself - if so any pictures?


Yes, all the details were in the thread I did. 

I had custom artwork done as mine is a UK car and I wanted a dedication added - final product is below. The original artwork for standard VIN is held on file with the shop.


----------



## JDMR33GTR (Feb 7, 2017)

matt j said:


> Yes, all the details were in the thread I did.
> 
> I had custom artwork done as mine is a UK car and I wanted a dedication added - final product is below. The original artwork for standard VIN is held on file with the shop.


Looks good, but i think the character is not similar than the original one and also the spacing in the character eg the word "chassis" also different compare with the original one. The line in the character look too thick in your plate.


----------



## JDMR33GTR (Feb 7, 2017)

agent-x said:


> interesting.
> 
> Is the person UK based and whats he charge?


Ill PM you his detail mate.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

JDMR33GTR said:


> Looks good, but i think the character is not similar than the original one and also the spacing in the character eg the word "chassis" also different compare with the original one. The line in the character look too thick in your plate.


Don’t forget, you’re comparing it with a Japanese VIN which is different to what came standard on my car but over to you now, looks great and if done at a reasonable price, you should get a few interested members!


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

im in for one too


----------



## stang81 (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi JDM,

I’d like to get one too. Can you email me the details at alking @ internode. on. net (all together) as my PMs aren’t working for some reason. 

Greatly appreciated mate. 

Cheers,

Al


----------



## JDMR33GTR (Feb 7, 2017)

*VIN Plate*



stang81 said:


> Hi JDM,
> 
> I’d like to get one too. Can you email me the details at alking @ internode. on. net (all together) as my PMs aren’t working for some reason.
> 
> ...


I have send you an email regarding his detail. 
Have you receive it?

Cheers


----------



## stang81 (Apr 2, 2019)

Certainly did thank you so much mate really appreciate you***8217;re help


----------



## stang81 (Apr 2, 2019)

JDMR33GTR said:


> I have send you an email regarding his detail.
> Have you receive it?
> 
> Cheers


Did you get my reply?


----------



## Swifty (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm interested in this too. Send me details or post his info here please.


----------



## 3drpete (Oct 10, 2015)

Would also be intrested in the details for this guy. Cheers


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Group buy?


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

Also interested.


----------



## blairlewis (Feb 11, 2020)

looks great and if done at a reasonable price i am also interested


----------



## BCNR33VSPEC (Feb 11, 2020)

JDMR33GTR

PM Sent.


----------



## VERB GT (Sep 23, 2015)

Sent you a PM in regards to this 👍🏼


----------



## Marwani (Mar 19, 2021)

JDMR33GTR said:


> Guys
> 
> I found the guy can make our BLUE VIN (R32 GTR, R33 GTR, Early R34 GTR) plate as close as to the original one.
> The thickness of the plate, the color even the writing.
> ...


----------



## Marwani (Mar 19, 2021)

Please PM for details


----------



## Marwani (Mar 19, 2021)

JDMR33GTR said:


> Guys
> 
> I found the guy can make our BLUE VIN (R32 GTR, R33 GTR, Early R34 GTR) plate as close as to the original one.
> The thickness of the plate, the color even the writing.
> ...


----------



## Marwani (Mar 19, 2021)

Please PM for details


----------



## Suzie Skyline (Jul 20, 2021)

_Hey there!

Can you help me! I know this post is old, but this is the only post I can find on here about vin plates!
I’m in desperate need of a blue vin plate for my Skyline R33 GTST and I saw this post about you knowing a guy who does them.
I’m based in the UK, North London area.

Any help or advice will be highly appreciated!

Many thanks!
Suzie Skyline_



JDMR33GTR said:


> Guys
> 
> I found the guy can make our BLUE VIN (R32 GTR, R33 GTR, Early R34 GTR) plate as close as to the original one.
> The thickness of the plate, the color even the writing.
> ...


----------



## avercetti86 (May 2, 2014)

hi,

Is the guy that does the Vins still around? thanks


----------

